# XLR Through Conduit



## Edrick (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, 

When you're doing installations what is the recommended cable type you use for audio feeds? Lets say I wanted to run from the back of a meeting room to the audio rack. Sure you could use standard XLR cable that seems impractical. So when you're doing installations what do you recommend?


----------



## MisterTim (Feb 3, 2011)

Installation cable. 

I would link you, but Redco seems to be down at the moment...I generally use Gepco install cable. It's around $0.10-$0.15/foot in bulk. 

For permanent install you want something with a foil shield (100% coverage) because it won't be moved. The reason mic cables use elaborate braids and other types of shields is because they need to be flexible, but you don't need any of this for an immobile install cable.

Also, "standard XLR cable" doesn't really mean anything, since XLR is a type of connector and not limited to audio or 3 pins.


----------



## Edrick (Feb 3, 2011)

Would something like this from Belden work?

Belden CDT Inc Belden 1266A 1pr Audio Cable Bulk Audio Cable at Markertek.com


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes.
See also the threads
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/19668-audio-install.html 
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/10120-wire-xlr-question.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/16984-belden-8451-vs-5500fe-wire.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/15140-cable-type.html


----------



## Edrick (Feb 3, 2011)

Boy I should of done a better job at searching =I

Thanks!


----------



## FMEng (Feb 5, 2011)

I build radio stations for a living. My audio cable of choice for installation is always Belden 9451. I have bought miles of it over the years.

When someone else has purchased cable, I have encountered cheap imitations whose insulation shrinks from the heat of soldering. I have also encountered un-tinned conductors that don't take solder easily. The "savings" always winds up costing more.


----------



## GoldPhoenix (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with FMEng, I have used Beldon 9451 in the past. I believe thats what the WPMC has installed too. Is this for the armory project?

~Allan


----------



## Edrick (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah the 9451 is what I've been looking at. I found spools of it on eBay for good pricing. My supplier has it for 200.00 eBay around $50.

As for the use although it could apply to that project in the future this is for some current contracts I have on other projects.


----------

